# Opinions Wanted: Does my pavers need edge course?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally, with a random sort of pattern like that? A formal edging course would look goofy. 

You do need to hold that pattern in place with something though. Or it will look goofy if it gets to move at all.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Personally, with a random sort of pattern like that? A formal edging course would look goofy.
> 
> You do need to hold that pattern in place with something though. Or it will look goofy if it gets to move at all.


Got it. It's the dealer who recommends not using edging course at all. Of course, I will use edgers with 12" nails to hold them on the edges. Thanks for the input. It's my first time doing pavers so I have no idea.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

will the patio be square or circular? If it is square you probably don't need an edge, but if it is circular, you'll need to make sure you tidy it up with a row (soldier or sailor course of pavers)


----------

